# Alle drei Leiter durch die Rogowski Spule



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage zu Rogowski Spulen. Im Prinzip kenne ich die Betriebsweise, habe aber eine spezielle Frage.
Was misst eine Rogowskispule, wenn ich alle drei Leiter durchführe ( L1 L2 L3 zum Drehstrommotor U V W ).


----------



## Kabeläffle (28 Februar 2018)

Den Ableitstrom


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Februar 2018)

Hallo Kabeläffle,

ja, klar. Danke für den Hinweis. Ich hatte einen Knoten im Kopf. Peinlich.


----------

